# Not-Quite New Year's Resolutions, BBW Edition...



## Tania (Nov 16, 2009)

It's a little early to really be thinking about New Year's resolutions, but I've been giving some thought to modest goals - old and new - that can be achieved before the end of 2009. 

Here's mine: Get a nice date for New Year's Eve. The only NYE dates I've ever experienced were with my husband, and they kinda sucked. Further, 2009 has sucked total monkey butt. I think I deserve better than I got this year. I'd like to salvage what I can before it's too late.


----------



## Tania (Nov 21, 2009)

Still no luck.

*crickets*

(CMON YOU GUYS  )


----------



## Melian (Nov 21, 2009)

Not a BBW, but I can't stand to leave you hanging, Tania.

Before NYE, I really need to get serious about finishing up my PhD.


----------



## Tania (Nov 21, 2009)

Haha I love you. :*

YAY that is a great goal.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 21, 2009)

OOF! Tania, I didn't even see this thread.


I resolve to have a birthday party. 

I have not had a birthday party in a very long time, and I've never had a surprise one...but since I'm planning it, I may have to save that for next year lol.

It would be awesome if some of my friends from here could come, but that's mostly impossible... though I am going to invite them anyway...and we're cuttin it close because we're talking end of January/beginning of February, so I should probably get on this haha.

I think I convinced FatgirlFlyin to come celebrate with me though, because her birthday is like a week later, which is awesome. And ColdComfort is supposed to come, but she may have a new job, which might throw a wrench in that as she would be movin basically cross country.

She can owe me one lol. But no matter. 

I resolve to have a birthday party and celebrate with the people I love


----------



## Tania (Nov 21, 2009)

THAT IS A WONDERFUL IDEA. Can I come? 

I planned a little bday party for myself in June - Kayrae and WindomEarle and a few other friends came.  We had a lovely evening.


----------



## Cors (Nov 21, 2009)

I didn't see this thread either. 

It is never too late, my dear. I must say that I am intimidated by the idea of finding a date for the holidays. It just seems too contrived and stressful, especially when you are surrounded by other happy established couples. Also, the holiday single blues make some people more irrational than normal and they become even more in love with being in love, only to lose interest in the other person after the celebrations are over or get heartbroken after realising that they were just someone's holiday fling... scary! I do hope you meet someone who can keep you warm and happy though, hopefully for many holidays to come. 

My resolution is to start giving myself more love and learn better ways of cheering myself up besides the usual cooking, eating, shopping, manic exercising and sex. I sometimes care too much about the people I love at my own expense and I often end up feeling sad, angry and even guilty about it. I am also sick of working so hard to maintain a higher weight just because my partner and most other people around me find it more aesthetically acceptable. It takes so much joy out of eating, ugh - I just want to enjoy food again.


----------



## Tania (Nov 21, 2009)

*hugs* Thank you Gracie.

I feel you on the whole "balanced approach to size and eating" thing. You look great at your normal size and you look great now, though, FWIW. :*


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 21, 2009)

Tania said:


> THAT IS A WONDERFUL IDEA. Can I come?



Oh! Yes, please do!! Please .


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry hun, just spotted this thread too....

I resolve to stop getting myself into pickles, and stop being an arse magnet.

I also resolve to becoming braver, and stepping out of my comfort zone a lot more!

One more, I resolve to convincing myself I do like Christmas and New Years even if I am alone


----------



## Tania (Nov 21, 2009)

Jess, I would LOVE to come if I can logistically manage it. :*

Wren, I know that you will have lovely holidays even if you are alone. I do totally get how nice it really can be when you can share it with other special people, though (ergo the thread, tee hee!). :*


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2009)

Here's a boring one: I'd like to get my apartment clean and organized at least a week before Christmas. I have such a hard time throwing things out - which, in my OCD addled brain, ties in to my issue of having a hard time letting go and moving on. At the same time I don't want to let go of things in the past, I want to run away from myself and my life and reinvent myself as a completely different person. I'm torn between the past and the future. Anyhow, I think I could make a start with all of that by cleaning up and preparing for a new life. It might be more symbolic than anything else, but the chaos around me makes my brain noisy!

Ok, maybe that wasn't so boring after all!


----------



## Tania (Nov 21, 2009)

Not boring AT ALL. Timely, and totally relatable.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 23, 2009)

Achievable short-term goals. I am so all about that right now!

I'd like to make Christmas presents for my friends again this year. It's a little tougher this year, because the school term ends 12/11, then I need to write a syllabus for the very first course I'm going to be teaching that is due the following week...but I really do want to make Christmas presents! Last year it was potholders. This year, I'm thinking watercolor bookmarks with a beaded ribbon at the top. 

That's the goal, anyway.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 24, 2009)

I shall be there lady! We need to get to planning! 




mszwebs said:


> OOF! Tania, I didn't even see this thread.
> 
> 
> I resolve to have a birthday party.
> ...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 24, 2009)

Tania said:


> It's a little early to really be thinking about New Year's resolutions, but I've been giving some thought to modest goals - old and new - that can be achieved before the end of 2009.
> 
> Here's mine: Get a nice date for New Year's Eve. The only NYE dates I've ever experienced were with my husband, and they kinda sucked. Further, 2009 has sucked total monkey butt. I think I deserve better than I got this year. I'd like to salvage what I can before it's too late.



I like this thread. I have had the same goal for the last few years and have felt like such a loser for not having accomplished it, but this yeah I did. I have gone back to school to get my degree. Its online, but its school and I'm working my way towards my degree! 

So now I guess I need to set some new goals.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 24, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I like this thread. I have had the same goal for the last few years and have felt like such a loser for not having accomplished it, but this yeah I did. I have gone back to school to get my degree. Its online, but its school and I'm working my way towards my degree!
> 
> So now I guess I need to set some new goals.



Woo hoo..Congrats


----------



## rainyday (Nov 24, 2009)

High fives Frankie


----------



## Tania (Nov 27, 2009)

Good for you, FGF. 

And WoC, I feel you. I'm trying to figure out a worthwhile, practical, homemade gift that won't take years to finish or cost me a bundle. I'm leaning toward cookies as original artwork (my other idea) is more time-consuming and has the potential to junk up people's lives/become landfill.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 28, 2009)

New years is my fav time of the year can't wait ...

I want to get my finances in order and start saving, i have no idea how I'm going to do it, i heard about a percentage rule where you save a percentage of your pay, another percentage goes on bills and the other percentage goes for entertainment etc...

To get strong enough to do push ups

and I want to get my license .......


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 28, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> New years is my fav time of the year can't wait ...
> 
> I want to get my finances in order and start saving, i have no idea how I'm going to do it, i heard about a percentage rule where you save a percentage of your pay, another percentage goes on bills and the other percentage goes for entertainment etc...
> 
> ...




^^^THIS!!^^^ I want to do that too. It's time.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 30, 2009)

I need to get my butt in gear and start tossing away my clutter and crap for when we move into our new house (once it's bought and signed for of course lol)

I also want to take time everyday- or as often as possible- for myself. Quiet time to meditate and work on my spiritual self. Now whenever I say I'm going to do that the TV ends up being on 47 seconds later.

My fun goal is to learn to walk in sexy shoes


----------



## Tau (Dec 1, 2009)

Find a new job, one that doesn't make me suicidal, even if it pays less than half of what I'm currently earning.
Secure at least three regular/retainer clients for my photo studio
Start yoga and Spanish dance lessons
Start French lessons
Save more


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 1, 2009)

Tania said:


> Still no luck.
> 
> *crickets*
> 
> (CMON YOU GUYS  )



Didn't see this thread...........well, pretty boring stuff..........
1) Power wash the bird cages
2) Make some more wood toys for Isis and Kumquat
3) Toss out all the unneeded paperwork and unused crap
4) Pack this f-ing place up 
5) Go through shed 1 and clean it out and pack up what's left
6) Go through shed 2 (my bird toy making workshop), get it cleaned up and packed



omg.........kill me now lol


----------



## kayrae (Dec 1, 2009)

Since my unemployment I've been focusing on one goal at a time, so that I don't stress out. This way I won't break out into hives, which ends up happening to me during high-stress situations. MY next goal is merely to clean my room, by de-junking it from crap.... and omg, I've found some really old stuff that I don't even use/wear anymore.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 1, 2009)

This is a tough question. My resolutions are all the typical blah blah ones that no one ever keeps but it is obligatory to resolve to them anyhow.

But my REAL goals are:

to become more organised. I bought a planner just for the cause. I have a lot of appointments and I'm a scatter brain....not a good combo. In Nov I forgot 2 pretty important appointments...and it forced me to realise I need to be more organised.

get through my operation alive. simple, yet I don't have much control over it.

try to be more positive.


Those are my goals to make 2010 my year! Bring it on!!


----------



## Tania (Dec 3, 2009)

Update on my non-New Year's resolution:

I have a date for NYE, but it's not with a boy. A girlfriend of mine could really use the companionship and support this year, so I asked her to be my date instead. 

Not sure what we'll do, as both our Disneyland APs have run out, castmember sign-ins are blocked on NYE, and we're both kinda broke, but hey - we've both got a shit-ton of hot clothes and there's always lots of action in OC/LA.


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 3, 2009)

For me want to try to exercise more. Been so busy and tired I have not been making time for that. And of course continue renovating the house as that will be an ongoing project as time and fiances allow.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 6, 2009)

I've had a bit of a wake up call...

I need to take better care of myself. Spirt, Mind and Body. 

I want to embrace my creative side and experiment with things.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 7, 2009)

I think I need to be better at drawing boundaries. There are too many times that I do not speak up. Last year's motto was "draw the line in 2009" but I think now it has to be "draw it again in 2010 (and make it stick!)."


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 7, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> I think I need to be better at drawing boundaries. There are too many times that I do not speak up. Last year's motto was "draw the line in 2009" but I think now it has to be "draw it again in 2010 (and make it stick!)."



Awesome! I love the rhyming resolutions... My friend and I spent hours last year coming up with all kinds of ridiculous rhymes for various new year's resolutions.

Best of luck with the boundaries. Such a hard but important thing. Cheers.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 8, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> Awesome! I love the rhyming resolutions... My friend and I spent hours last year coming up with all kinds of ridiculous rhymes for various new year's resolutions.
> 
> Best of luck with the boundaries. Such a hard but important thing. Cheers.



Thanks- it really is. I think not setting firm boundaries stems from how I used to act when I believed I was inferior because I was fat (a belief I had my entire life up until the past 8-10 years or so). It's so hard for me to do somehow. I really need to learn how to identify/get rid of toxic people much faster and more definitively, no matter how it affects them.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 8, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Thanks- it really is. I think not setting firm boundaries stems from how I used to act when I believed I was inferior because I was fat (a belief I had my entire life up until the past 8-10 years or so). It's so hard for me to do somehow. *I really need to learn how to identify/get rid of toxic people much faster and more definitively, no matter how it affects them.*



A-MEN, Girl. Amen.


----------



## aussieamazonwoman (Dec 8, 2009)

Great thread....

My ideas for new years resolutions (which still need to become ingrained in my consciousness for me to really decide to do) are:

1) To reduce stress in my life - I get really busy and obsessed with work and worried about my beautiful but slightly eccentric older mother and neglect finding space to stop and relax.
2) To kiss less frogs and encourage more princes in my life - I'm a shocker, if a man is wearing an invisible sign which says "I am dangerously intense and dynamic and way too sexy which means I can get away with just about anything" then I tend to get a little sidetracked....
3) To change my lifestyle somewhat - see more live music, play more music, hell just play more
4) To move my body more, I love swimming but rarely do it these days.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 8, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Thanks- it really is. I think not setting firm boundaries stems from how I used to act when I believed I was inferior because I was fat (a belief I had my entire life up until the past 8-10 years or so). It's so hard for me to do somehow. * I really need to learn how to identify/get rid of toxic people much faster and more definitively, no matter how it affects them.*



I have a really hard time with boundaries and once I get them up, not let the person back in because of how it's effecting them. Such a hard one.



aussieamazonwoman said:


> Great thread....
> 
> My ideas for new years resolutions (which still need to become ingrained in my consciousness for me to really decide to do) are:
> 
> ...



May I take your list? lol   

My mom's issues have taken over my life and I'm trying to take it back . She doesn't seem to realize I need to take care of myself first. She's a grown woman, yes, she has some medical problems, but does she really want me to put my entire life on hold for her for an unspecified amount of time? I kinda think she does by her actions and words. In a roundabout way she's said that since we're family, I have to give up pretty much everything to take care of her and help her out (she's drained me financially). Wish I could go into the witness protection program to hide from her. lol

Anyway, very good list!  Doesn't it seem sad that we have to put, "have more fun" on our New Year's resolution lists?!?


----------



## aussieamazonwoman (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey MizzSnakeBite,

I get the mother thing, intensely. I love my Mum to bits, however, she moved out of sydney (where her kids live), is 80, worries us all endlessly and is rather eccentric (artist, does what she like all the time, judgemental but "only" because she loves me). It is draining and a great source of guilt - our whole relationship. I am so not in a position where I can quit work (either financially or for my sanity and future) and go "look after" her. She gets around all right now, but I worry constantly about her and things. Drives me NUTS.

And yes, you are right, it's a little sad we need to list "fun' and "play".  HUGS


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 8, 2009)

> My mom's issues have taken over my life and I'm trying to take it back . She doesn't seem to realize I need to take care of myself first. She's a grown woman, yes, she has some medical problems, but does she really want me to put my entire life on hold for her for an unspecified amount of time? I kinda think she does by her actions and words. In a roundabout way she's said that since we're family, I have to give up pretty much everything to take care of her and help her out (she's drained me financially). Wish I could go into the witness protection program to hide from her. lol



Hugs ((((Mizz))))
Your mother and mine sound like a matching pair. I will join you when you go into witness protection......sounds like a plan


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 8, 2009)

aussieamazonwoman said:


> Hey MizzSnakeBite,
> 
> I get the mother thing, intensely. I love my Mum to bits, however, she moved out of sydney (where her kids live), is 80, worries us all endlessly and is rather eccentric (artist, does what she like all the time, judgemental but "only" because she loves me). It is draining and a great source of guilt - our whole relationship. I am so not in a position where I can quit work (either financially or for my sanity and future) and go "look after" her. She gets around all right now, but I worry constantly about her and things. Drives me NUTS.
> 
> And yes, you are right, it's a little sad we need to list "fun' and "play".  HUGS



LOL, what is it with mothers and daughters.....an endless love hate relationship. I am going into a witness protection program with Mizz if she will have me.....come join


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 8, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> This is a tough question. My resolutions are all the typical blah blah ones that no one ever keeps but it is obligatory to resolve to them anyhow.
> 
> But my REAL goals are:
> 
> ...



From experience, what I've read, and from what really organized people have told me, start small. One drawer, just under the bed, one cabinet. When you try to do an entire room, it becomes very overwhelming FAST and tends to make the person give up. Take baby steps, you have all year .

You WILL get through your operation. I've decreed it, so it will happen  

Being more positive is hard, especially if you have chronic health problems. Try to be more silly on occasion; that can help put a smile on your face  . Using smilies helps too hehehe   :happy: :bounce:


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 8, 2009)

Continuing along with the theme I have been sticking to for the past few years, which has been "cleaning house". But not just in the obvious sense of decluttering, organizing, finding new homes for things I don't need or use anymore, as well as home improvement. Also, in the sense of cleaning house on a more personal level as far as getting rid of habits, relationships, behavior patterns, lifestyle choices, and ways of thinking that don't contribute to my life in a positive way.

Tracy


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 8, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> From experience, what I've read, and from what really organized people have told me, start small. One drawer, just under the bed, one cabinet. When you try to do an entire room, it becomes very overwhelming FAST and tends to make the person give up. Take baby steps, you have all year .
> 
> You WILL get through your operation. I've decreed it, so it will happen
> 
> Being more positive is hard, especially if you have chronic health problems. Try to be more silly on occasion; that can help put a smile on your face  . Using smilies helps too hehehe




Ok I know I'm weird because I ENJOY organising a whole room at a time, lol. I usually do it when I'm manic as its the only time pain doesn't stop me. I am totally starting small. I bought a diary (a planner) to sort out my appointments cos I have a lot of them lately and I keep missing them!

YAY. I get to live I have a good feeling about it, but death scares the pants off me!

I am a very silly person. I used to be more-so before I got married. I'm starting to be more silly though....even if no one else laughs it can be like my inside joke with myself, lol.

Life rocks and I love it


omg seriously...smileys count as images?!?!?!?! I had to delete some of your smileys before I could post....sorry.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 9, 2009)

In years past, some of my resolutions have stuck. A few years back, I vowed to not take crap from anyone, and that has rung true. Feels good, too. 

2009's resolutions did not stick as much as I would have liked...it was a tremendously difficult year.

So, re-do:

-Don't get so worked up about little things. Water under the bridge, self.
-MORE FRUIT AND VEGGIE PLS.

There you go.


----------



## Tania (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL. My un-new-year's-resolution thread has morphed. That's okay, as we're nearly halfway through December.

My real, actual NY resolutions? 

- To move back to OC, back to Berkeley, or to San Francisco.
- Get more reliable employment and save more money.
- Try to be kinder to myself. I did a really good job of that this year until...I don't know, the last couple of months. 
- Stop dating/sleeping with assholes.
- Reprioritize my websites: redesign what needs redesigning and pulling the stuff that's outlived its usefulness.
- Finish my reading list. John Adams and Grand Duchess Maria Pavlovna the Younger, I'm really, really, really sorry. 
- Plan a trip to France, Italy, and/or Russia (see saving more money, above). Even if i don't GO in 2010, I'd at least like to make some firm projections.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 9, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> O
> 
> YAY. I get to live I have a good feeling about it, but death scares the pants off me!



Yes, once I decree it, it happens  

Yes, death scares the pants off of me too...........especially since they take your pants off when you die. 

No worries about deleting my beloved smilies.... 




Tania said:


> LOL. My un-new-year's-resolution thread has morphed. That's okay, as we're nearly halfway through December.
> 
> My real, actual NY resolutions?
> 
> ...



Note to self: Practice stretching every day so that I can fit in Tania's baggage. 

P.S. My cousin lived in Russia for......probably over a year? He taught English. When Russia and Georgia starting having......spats...he headed off to Spain. Still there, next will be China I believe.


----------



## Tania (Dec 9, 2009)

That's awesome! I have a thing for Russian imperial history. MUST VISIT ST PETERSBURG.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 10, 2009)

If you go, I'm sure you'll go to the Hermitage. lf you do, block out loads of time for it. I was there in 1989 and only had five hours (it was back when you had to be with an Intourist guide and we only had a certain amount of time). I walked away as they locked the doors for the night wishing so much I had at least two or three days. What an incredible place.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 10, 2009)

rainyday said:


> If you go, I'm sure you'll go to the Hermitage. lf you do, block out loads of time for it. I was there in 1989 and only had five hours (it was back when you had to be with an Intourist guide and we only had a certain amount of time). I walked away as they locked the doors for the night wishing so much I had at least two or three days. What an incredible place.



Sweet! I'm not really a super travelling fanatic or anything -- but going to St. Petersburg and visiting the Hermitage is on my short list. I was in Moscow in the mid-90s and minored in Russian lit in college. Good stuff.

Also on the short list: India, South America, and New York City.


----------



## Tania (Dec 10, 2009)

Definitely the Hermitage. But even more I want to visit Tsarskoye Selo (Pushkin) and Peterhof. If I can swing it, it would also be nice to visit Ukraine - I want to go to Yalta for new Livadia Palace (Romanov connection PLUS FDR/Churchill ties too)...


----------



## rainyday (Dec 10, 2009)

mcbeth said:


> Sweet! I'm not really a super travelling fanatic or anything -- but going to St. Petersburg and visiting the Hermitage is on my short list. I was in Moscow in the mid-90s and minored in Russian lit in college. Good stuff.
> 
> Also on the short list: India, South America, and New York City.



Very cool. Russian lit sounds meaty! I would love to go back to both places, though St. Petersburg especially. It was lovely and not as modern and concrete and boxy as Moscow. And the Winter Palace that houses the Hermitage was just--wow. I was working in London at the time and castled out from visiting other sites and was still bowled over. I was there in October and it was just crisp and cold enough to make it easy to feel the ambiance of what historic winters might have felt like but without bitter cold or snow. 



Tania said:


> Definitely the Hermitage. But even more I want to visit Tsarskoye Selo (Pushkin) and Peterhof. If I can swing it, it would also be nice to visit Ukraine - I want to go to Yalta for new Livadia Palace (Romanov connection PLUS FDR/Churchill ties too)...



I'd love to see Peterhof and the gardens and fountains. Are you a Churchill fan? Have you read Jennie?


----------



## Frankie (Dec 10, 2009)

Russia was never on my travel list, but you guys are starting to put it there.


----------



## Tania (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes, I have both volumes!

When I was in England I went to Blenheim, saw the room where Sir Winston was born. Also saw his grave, Jennie's, and Consuelo's graves in the churchyard at Bladon.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL. Definitely a fan then. 

Frankie, it's very worth a trip. Don't know if it's still true now but at the time I was there it felt a lot less touristy than other parts of Europe.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 10, 2009)

Tania said:


> That's awesome! I have a thing for Russian imperial history. MUST VISIT ST PETERSBURG.



I want to go with you! You'd have all the insider information.  &#1083;&#1072;&#1076;&#1085;&#1086;?


Peterhof!


----------



## Tania (Dec 10, 2009)

I LOVE your Peterhof pics, Leah. Go again, come with us!


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 10, 2009)

St. Petersburg is really the only place in Russia I am actually dying to see.

I made the mistake of watching Young Catherine (TNT Original miniseries back in the day with Julia Ormond as Catherine) and I was pretty much hooked.

Sigh.


----------



## Tania (Dec 10, 2009)

Haha awesome! For me it was Robert Massey's Nicholas and Alexandra. That got me into Nikolai II's daughters. The rest is history!


----------



## ladle (Dec 11, 2009)

To completely repaint the interior of my house, and to finally finish turning my garden totally into edibles, fruits and veges!


----------



## rainyday (Dec 11, 2009)

Young man, I think you need to don a dress to be posting that here.


----------



## Tania (Dec 11, 2009)

I would pay money to see that. Not MUCH money, but still...

;D


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 11, 2009)

ladle said:


> To completely repaint the interior of my house,



Well you won't need a ladder


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 11, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Young man, I think you need to don a dress to be posting that here.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAhAhAHAHA <picturing that in my head hahahahahahaha>


----------



## rainyday (Dec 11, 2009)

Lenny needs to get in on it too, don't you think? lol


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 11, 2009)

Dims 2010 Bash. Destination: St. Petersburg!

&#1055;&#1086;&#1077;&#1093;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080;!


----------



## ladle (Dec 11, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Lenny needs to get in on it too, don't you think? lol



He's very good at eating all the strawberries and raspberries just before I get a chance to get them!


----------



## Tad (Dec 11, 2009)

rainyday said:


> I would love to go back to both places, though St. Petersburg especially. It was lovely and not as modern and concrete and boxy as Moscow. And the Winter Palace that houses the Hermitage was just--wow. I was working in London at the time and castled out from visiting other sites and was still bowled over. I was there in October and it was just crisp and cold enough to make it easy to feel the ambiance of what historic winters might have felt like but without bitter cold or snow.



I second this. Was living in France when I visited, and I would put the Winter Palace up against Versailles (Versailles has the gardens, Winter Palace was more interesting interiors, both were gorgeous on the inside), and the hermitage collection above any single art collection in Paris (Louvre, Quai d'Orsay, etc). The city as a whole was pretty too--at least in the core. 

Moscow was re-built and expanded so quickly after WWII that outside the Kremlin it mostly seemed to be a concrete jungle. There are some very cool things in Moscow, but overall if you could only do one I'd suggest St. Petersburg.

Another neat place to visit was Novgorad, which was the only Russian city not conquered and ruled by the Mongols, and hence is considered to be sort of the cradle of Russian heritage. It became a backwater after medieval times, so a lot of the character remains. It is not spectacular, but it gave a glimpse of the older past the way that the bigger cities didn't, at least for me. Not as much a destination for the art buffs, but for those who like walking through places with a real feel of history.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 11, 2009)

Tad said:


> I second this. Was living in France when I visited, and I would put the Winter Palace up against Versailles (Versailles has the gardens, Winter Palace was more interesting interiors, both were gorgeous on the inside), and the hermitage collection above any single art collection in Paris (Louvre, Quai d'Orsay, etc). The city as a whole was pretty too--at least in the core.



Woah woah woah... let's not get crazy here! I loves me some Paris. lol


----------



## bigjayne66 (Dec 13, 2009)

Mine is to love my body more,even if I gain more weight or whatever,and to maybe find a considerate FA guy who doesn't mind that I am a home body,and is not totally obsessed with my size.(loving it is fine lol)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 13, 2009)

bigjayne66 said:


> Mine is to love my body more,even if I gain more weight or whatever,and to maybe find a considerate FA guy who doesn't mind that I am a home body,and is not totally obsessed with my size.(loving it is fine lol)



I'll second that.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 13, 2009)

aussieamazonwoman said:


> Hey MizzSnakeBite,
> 
> I get the mother thing, intensely. I love my Mum to bits, however, she moved out of sydney (where her kids live), is 80, worries us all endlessly and is rather eccentric (artist, does what she like all the time, judgemental but "only" because she loves me). It is draining and a great source of guilt - our whole relationship. I am so not in a position where I can quit work (either financially or for my sanity and future) and go "look after" her. She gets around all right now, but I worry constantly about her and things. Drives me NUTS.
> 
> And yes, you are right, it's a little sad we need to list "fun' and "play".  HUGS



Sounds like our mothers are one in the same. She's not an artist, but she's quite eccentric and doesn't think about the future, and the consequences of her actions. It's like it's a role reversal; I'm the parent figure, she's the child. And yes, just like you, it's draining. 

Hugs,
Mizz



littlefairywren said:


> Hugs ((((Mizz))))
> Your mother and mine sound like a matching pair. I will join you when you go into witness protection......sounds like a plan



I think so. lol Maybe they can room together lol.
Mizz



littlefairywren said:


> LOL, what is it with mothers and daughters.....an endless love hate relationship. I am going into a witness protection program with Mizz if she will have me.....come join



Of course I'll take you!  The more the merrier! We can all consume massive amounts of alcohol (and chocolate) while we bitch about our mothers lol. 
Mizz


----------



## comaseason (Dec 13, 2009)

After a 6 month hiatus I've decided my new year's resolution is to get back on the horse, so to speak, and date again.

::shudder::

Okay, at the very minimum I'll be more sociable with the mens.

That's all I'm going to give you bastards!! ::shakes fist::


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 13, 2009)

comaseason said:


> That's all I'm going to give you bastards!! ::shakes fist::



lmao.......thanks for the laugh 

Mizz


----------



## Tania (Dec 14, 2009)

Haha!

Random: Devi, your avatar flower kinda matches your birds. I just noticed that. 

And yes, let's totally do a group trip to Sanktpetrogradleninsburg. Or whatever the kids are calling it these days. But after we're done getting lost at the Winter Palace, we are so totally going to Pushkin to visit the Aleksandrovsky. 

This is the real, original Tania on her mother's balcony/veranda at the Alexander Palace, winter 1912-13. 







Now I reaaaalllly want to go.


----------



## steely (Dec 14, 2009)

I want a winter palace and a veranda. :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 14, 2009)

Tania said:


> Haha!
> 
> Random: Devi, your avatar flower kinda matches your birds. I just noticed that.



lollol I had a ton of mini roses growing in pots on the patio (the one in my avatar is one I grew and photographed) and Sis my Sennie would love it when I'd bring her some yellow roses (her favorite color). I'd take Scrabble out with me every so often and he LOVED it when I'd pick him a red rose for him to admire (yes, he'd admire it), then he'd pluck the petals off, munch on some of them, and chew on the ovaries of the rose (his favorite color is red too). 

Roses are safe to eat and I grew them organically, so they were safe.  Unfortunately, it looks like all of them died after a bad summer , so I'll have to start over in the spring when we move. I was a horticulture major in college, but had to leave due to medical issues. Kumquat.......he could care less about flowers lol. All he wants is wood to chew and food, food, and more food. lol

He's so cute when he's ready for bed. First he'll "honk" at me and if I ignore him, he'll fly to his cage. lol He's like, "get the hint woman." lol

I'd looooooooooooooooove to travel.......never really have. Just a few places in the U.S., plus tons of camping in TX when I was younger.


----------



## katherine22 (Dec 14, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Woah woah woah... let's not get crazy here! I loves me some Paris. lol




New York and Paris - no more said.:kiss2:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 23, 2009)

*bump*

I resolve to:

be kinder, gentler, nicer to myself

clean out my closets - I have more stuff than the law should allow

keep a daily practice of living in humble gratitude


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 25, 2009)

GAAAH.

I need to stop believing the worst of men, online, in front of me, whatever, and stop thinking negatively so that I jinx things.

I ALWAYS do it. I'm so optimistic about everything except my ability to be loved.

And I need to start immediately. This can NOT wait a week.

Why? Because everything is going to be juuuuust fine.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 28, 2009)

i resolve to be ok with cutting anyone i see as poisinous out of my life as long as needed before they infect the good stuff. i need to acknowledge its ok that sometimes people aren't ready to move ahead. they can come back when they are. but until then i can't allow them to ruin me and what i'm trying to do so that i can't be around for them later. 

speak my mind more often.

clean my closets.

be more loving and open toward the people who are loving and open to me--i appreciate you! i haven't been as good at it this past years because i've been concentrating a lot on myself. but since i have those things knocked down a little i want to make sure i let the people who are my lights know that they are my lights much better.

i've begun reorganizing things and i'd like to finish and not get distracted.

be sure to nurture the things that compliment me, content me and enrich me and give them top billing in my life.


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 30, 2009)

I am seriously going to try and work on the forgiveness thing and try to let things go and not let things get to me so much. 

Clean out my closets and give to charity.

Work very hard this year on me, inside and out

Go back to school and learn some new things

Spend as much time as I can on what I'm passionate about(animal rights)

Drink more tea.....


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 31, 2009)

Declutter; mind, body, soul and home

Work harder at keeping in touch with old friends

**** some weight (fill in the blanks LOL) 

take time to meditate every day

allow myself the time to work on creative projects

make a budget and STICK TO IT

I have some more things on my list, but I don't know where the list is and can't remember all of them LOL 


Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Hathor (Dec 31, 2009)

I have to work New Year's Eve, night shift, so I'll be sitting through report at 11pm when the festivities are really heating up. 

I have no definitive NYE resolution, but it will probably be 1) Find a new job that pays better, 2) Go back to school, 3) Move out of this godforsaken state.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't think I'll do any NY resolutions.......it seems like every time I do a list (and really try to work on them), it gets worse. So, I'm going to give myself a break this year of beating myself up because I'm not fulfilling my NY's resolutions.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 31, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Declutter; mind, body, soul and home
> 
> Work harder at keeping in touch with old friends
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      Love your list, esp the fill in the blank one :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## steely (Dec 31, 2009)

Be more honest with myself.

Stand on my own.

Try to like myself more, lose some of these insecurities that don't help me.

Really, really get my diabetes under control instead of just good enough.

Try to find some kind of real happiness in my life.


----------

